# FTP & large video files & Gentoo

## Xywa

Hi,

I have few video files from (300MB up to 5GB), together about 30GB. I would like to sent them through ftp to my server, so the friends of mine could download it later on.

1) I was trying to do by krusader

```
*  kde-misc/krusader

      Latest version available: 2.4.0_beta3-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0_beta3-r2

```

but for larger files after sending 1.4GB I had a message "could not write into file". I was trying few time, checked free space (was OK), but it always happen after 1.4GB. I wrote to my hosting, but no answer so far, so...

2) I was trying this time with my dedicated server, the same with krusader, but this time - I successfully uploaded full file, but I had the same message at the end "could not write into file". I realized the transfer was full anyway, but after MP4 I had .part added "video_file.MP4.part". I downloaded it back into my computer renamed into mp4 and everything was OK.

3) So I am thinking, as in part 1 I had no such problem with smaller files (eg.300MB), maybe this is because of bad configuration of krusader? Maybe I should use MC instead? 

```
app-misc/mc

      Latest version available: 4.8.15

      Latest version installed: 4.8.15

      Size of files: 2,251 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.midnight-commander.org

      Description:   GNU Midnight Commander is a text based file manager

      License:       GPL-3

```

Update: MC frozed afer sending a file  :Sad:  Maybe filezilla? Or maybe you could recommend different way or software - but from official Gentoo portage, please. I would like, even if there is an error like in part 2, to upload all my files during the night, and later on just to rename MP4.part into MP4.

----------

## khayyam

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Or maybe you could recommend different way or software - but from official Gentoo portage, please.

 

Xywa ... net-ftp/lftp

```
lftp -e 'put /path/filename.mp4; bye' -u user,password ftp.host.tld
```

edit ... though the fact you're getting an similar error with two clients suggest your provider has set a limit on filesize. You should check for 'fsize' in /etc/security/limits.conf on the host in question.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Xywa

Many thanks for the answer.

What I found.

1) On my first server there is probably file size limit, I will check it later with filezilla, as there is message log (no such option in mc or krusader).

2) This .part file is added by krusader during transfer, and some FTP servers do not allow a rename operation, the sollution for krusader is:

http://www.krusader.org/documentation/faq_usage.html#id2672746

3) I am transfering files now with:

```
*  net-ftp/filezilla

      Latest version available: 3.14.1

      Latest version installed: 3.14.1

      Size of files: 4,308 KiB

      Homepage:      http://filezilla-project.org/

      Description:   FTP client with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface

      License:       GPL-2
```

and what can I say, I have no such problems like before, all big files goes smoothly, even the big one (3.6GB), I have full ftp messages logs, so now finaly I can see what is going on, and I do not have to use pure ftp or rsync command line  :Smile: 

So the problem is solved for me now   :Cool: 

I will check later if files above 4GB can go through

----------

